# Eure Meinung zu 80 Plus



## Stefan@be quiet! (2. Dezember 2010)

Hallo
Wir würden heute gerne mit euch über das 80 Plus Zertifikat diskutieren, was auf sehr vielen aktuellen Netzteilen zu finden ist. Daher hier ein paar Fragen, die wir gerne zur Diskussion stellen würden:

Was und wie denkt ihr über das 80 Plus Zertifikat?
Welches Zertifikat sollte ein Netzteil (insbesondere im niedrigen Preissegment) eurer Meinung nach mindestens haben?
Und worin sollten sich die Netzteile mit den unterschiedlichen Zertifikaten (80+ Standard, Bronze, Silber oder Gold) von der Ausstattung her unterscheiden?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (2. Dezember 2010)

Also ich hab eins mit Silber (kein BeQuiet ) würde auch keins kaufen was nicht mir wenigstens ein bischen hilft Strom zu sparen...da ich so oder so jeden Monat 76€ Strom zahle...kann es sich doch lohnen eins mit 80 Plus zu kaufen...ist allerdings mein erstes...desshalb mal gucken ob es sich bewahrheitet...


----------



## F3IIX (2. Dezember 2010)

Hm... effiziente Netzteile sind auf jeden Fall eine gute Sache, ob jetzt mit Zertifikat oder ohne Gibt ja auch Netzteile am Markt, die kein Zertifikat haben, aber trotzdem gut genug dafür wären...

Ist für mich eher ne Sache, die dem Marketing dient, da es sich mit Zertifikat besser bewerben/verkaufen lässt. Ist in sofern auch kein Kaufkriterium, dass ich mich eh noch vorher in Tests informiere (find ich wichtiger als inen Zertifikat) und aktuelle Modelle eh fast alle das Zertifkat haben.

Schön wären preiswerte Netzteile im unteren Watt Segment mit passendem Zertifikat fürn HTPC oder ähnliches.

Und Ausstattung? Netzteil+Kabel reichen. Keinen Schnick-Schnack, dafür lieber günstiger


----------



## milesdavis (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde ja, dass das Zertifikat vergleichbar ist mit der Umweltplakette für Autos!

Ich finde das Zertifikat eine gute Sache, einerseits ist es ja gut für den Geldbeutel, da lohnt der eventuelle Aufpreis. Zweitens ist es mittlerweile ja so wichtig geworden, dass kaum jemand eins ohne kauft. Es sagt ja auch etwas über die Qualität des NTs aus.

Drittens finde ich es gut, wenn die Zertifizierungen unabhängig von der Gesamtleistung und Ausstattung vergeben werden, denn auch ein NT vom Bürorechner sollte genauso effizient arbeiten wie das NT mit 4 PCIe-Steckern.

Netzteile ohne Zertifikat sollten gar nicht mehr produziert/zugelassen werden!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. Dezember 2010)

Also ich besitze ein Gold Netzteil, und würde auch keines mehr kaufen welches nicht mindestens Bronze hat. Selbst das 80+ finde ich zu wenig.

Auch in den unteren Preisregionen sollte Bronze zum Minimum werden. Ich würde lieber 5-10€ für das Netzteil ausgeben, als an der Effizienz zu sparen, den die paar Euro hat unglaublich schnell über die Stromrechnung wieder drin.

Wie sich die Netzteile in der Ausstattung unterscheiden sollen? Meiner Meinung nach gar nicht! Es sollte für jede Effizienzklasse ([80+], Bronze, Silber, Gold) je günstige und gehobene Netzteile geben.

Die gehoben halt sollten halt "alles was geht" haben und die günstigen das nötigste. Wo man dort sparen kann sollten die Hersteller natürlich am besten wissen. Vermutlich angefangen mit kein CM.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Dezember 2010)

Bei stetig steigenden Stromkosten halte ich eine Zertifizierung für sinnvoll, um Qualität von Quantität zu unterscheiden. So wüßte jeder auf Anhieb wie er ein Netzteil einordnen könnte unabhängig von " Werbelügen " oder eigenen Logos.Selbst im Einsteigersektor sollte das Bronze - Siegel als Untergrenze vorhanden sein, da Effizienz nicht nach indischen Kasten vergeben werden sollte. Was die Siegel angeht würde mir anstatt 80+ gleich das Bronze Siegel einfallen und dafür für die High Tec Boliden einen Zusatz zu Gold. So auf die schnelle würde ich Platinum sagen, aber der Namen dürfte sicherlich schon vergeben sein? Sinnvoll wäre auch das man vielleicht in jeder Leistungsklasse ( Watt ) Kabelmanagement hätte und ich sage mal bis ca 500W Bronze und Silber bekäme und darübe eher Silber/ Gold. Man könnte die auch optisch etwas aufwerten, da Schwarz, Titanoptik  oder ähnlich etwas langweilig sind. Seien es anders farbige Lüfter ( zb Enermax ) oder etwas Mut bei der Gehäusefarbe ( zb Cougar ). Da Modding ja hoch im Kurs steht wäre es sicherlich eine interessante Alternative


----------



## Erzbaron (2. Dezember 2010)

Die 80plus Label sind nett, nicht mehr und nicht weniger ...

Leider ist ein 80plus Zertifikat, egal welches, kein Indikator für ein gutes Netzteil ... das ist aber eher eine Problematik seitens der Testmethodik von 80plus ... außerdem stört es mich persönlich das die Jungs keine Samples aus der Massenproduktion zum Testen nehmen sondern besonders modifizierte Modelle (kürzere Kabel usw.) ...

Ansonsten erwarte ich persönlich in jedem Preissegment eine hohe Effizienz, aktuell seid ihr ja sehr gut aufgestellt mit Bronze und Silber im niedrigen bzw. mittleren Leistungssegment, sowie der Option auf "Gold" ab 550W ...


----------



## Worlikon (2. Dezember 2010)

für mich ist 80+ die größte Kundenverarsche aller Zeiten

das als Zertifikat zu bezeichnen ist ein genauso großer Witz, denn so ein Zertifikat müßte erst mal von einer technisch dazu authorisierten Stelle geprüft und beglaubigt werden, was nicht der Fall ist
einen Verbraucherschutz gibts auch nicht, das wäre nämlich ein Mittel zur Sicherstellung von Qualitäts- und/oder Nachhaltigkeitsstandards von Produkten


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. Dezember 2010)

Du kannst aber nicht leugnen, dass mit dem 80-plus Zertifikat eine gewisse "Qualität" schon verbunden ist:
Es ist nicht die größte Energieschleuder.
Es wurde getestet, dass man die Teile auch so stark belasten kann. (Da Die Effizienz getestet wird, warden sie bis zu Maximum belastet)
Also hast du schonmal kein Billig-Netzteil, das dir obwohl 400 Watt draufsteht schon bei 200 Watt schlapp macht.
Das ist für Kunden, die auf das Siegel achten schonmal ein großer Vorteil.
Wenn du was anderes gehört hast, lass es mich wissen, dann werde ich mit Eifer 80-Plus verteufeln.


----------



## Worlikon (2. Dezember 2010)

nun ja
wenn ich mir ein Markennetzteil von Enermax, Seasonic usw. kaufe, dann erwarte ich im Jahr 2010/2011 einfach eine Effizienz von 90%, dafür brauch keinen farbigen Aufkleber, der bei einigen Herstellern auch noch gefaked ist
bei den o.g. Firmen weiß ich dann normalerweise auch, das der mega wichtige Rest auch stimmt, Spannungsstabilität >niedrige Restwelligkeit >Störimmunität usw. usf.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. Dezember 2010)

Das 80-Plus Siegel ist doch anscheinend gefragt, sonst würde es längst nicht mehr existieren. Es gibt also Leute, die den farbigen Aufkleber brauchen, als Signal für diese Werte.
Jednfalls ist dadurch ein Minimum an Qualität garantiert, allerdings wie du ja sagst nicht im Mega wichtigem Rest.
Und wer die genannten Markennetzteile kauft, hat sich doch schon mit der Materie beschäftigt, also braucht das Siegel nicht.
Generell ist es duch ein Anhaltspunkt beim Kauf, falls man sich nicht täglich mit dem Thema befasst.


----------



## Worlikon (2. Dezember 2010)

wenn die Hersteller auf ihre Verpackung schreiben würden "Effizienz über 90%, niedrige Restwelligkeit, hohe Spannungsstabilität" usw. wüßten die Verbraucher einiges mehr und müßten nicht blind einem Zertifikat trauen, das keines ist

kleines Beispiel:
ich arbeite seit 12 Jahren für Hersteller von medizinischen Netzteilen
da ist DC-to-Dc seit 10 Jahren Standard, ebenso eine Effizienz von über 90% bei extrem niedriger Restwelligkeit und vieles mehr
wir müssen uns nach der Din-Norm EN60601-1, EN55011/55022 richten, um nur mal schnell drei Beispiele zu nennen
das sind knallharte Vorgaben, die bei Nichteinhaltung das Einstampfen einer ganzen Serie zur Folge haben kann
*das* sind nachvollziehbare Normen und nicht nur selbsternannte Marketing Pappnasen


----------



## BigBubby (2. Dezember 2010)

Bronze+ sollte es immer haben, egal wie teuer.
Alles drüber ist leider momentan von preis/leistung her weniger sinnvoll. Wenn Silber/Gold nicht meist einen unverschämten aufpreis hätten, würde ich die auch nehmen. Was bringt ein Netzteil, was mir 10€ im Jahr spart, wenn es 50€ mehr kostet...


----------



## iceman650 (2. Dezember 2010)

Auch ich kaufe nur minimum Bronze, auch wenn ich ein Seasonic X-650 Gold habe. Und das war es mir wert, der Lüfter war noch nie an, oder ich habe es nicht gemerkt, auch nicht nach einer Stunde Furmark+Prime.

Mfg, ice


----------



## beercarrier (2. Dezember 2010)

ein günstiges netzteil würde bei mir auch nur in einen günstigen pc kommen. da dort die leistungs aufnahme eh gering ist wäre das mit der effizienz nicht ganz so wichtig, naja ein wirkungsgrad ala 80plus wäre schon schön, den sticker der geld kostet brauch ich sowieso nicht, da ich ohne zumindest einen test gelesen zu haben kein nt kaufen würde. bei einem günstigen netzteil fänd ich aber ocp,opp (und vlt ovp&uvp wenn es den preis nicht übermaßig in die höhe treibt) toll


----------



## Marauder (2. Dezember 2010)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wir würden heute gerne mit euch über das 80 Plus Zertifikat diskutieren, was auf sehr vielen aktuellen Netzteilen zu finden ist. Daher hier ein paar Fragen, die wir gerne zur Diskussion stellen würden:
> 
> Was und wie denkt ihr über das 80 Plus Zertifikat?
> ...



Na zum einen ist die Zertifizierung doch sicherlich ne tolle Masche, das Firmenimage zu pushen, wenn man viele NTs mit einem Logo behängen kann. Wandelt sich dann ja auch in geldwerte Vorteile für die Firma. 

Andererseits finde ich die Ansätze gar nicht verkehrt, weniger Strom in Hitze umzuwandeln, als nötig. Hier im Forum treiben sich zum Glück überwiegend nur Menschen herum, die grade bei Netzteilen "Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal!" zum Credo gemacht haben.

Ich hoffe nur, daß nicht die Plagiat- und Billighersteller die Aufkleber auf Ihre teilweise lebensgefährlichen 10€ Netzteile draufpappen, wies schon mit CE-Zeichen z.B. passiert.


----------



## NCphalon (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab mir mein NT noch ohne 80+ Zertifizierung geholt und ich glaub es verfehlt von der Effizienz her ganz knapp 80+ Silber. (BQT-P7 550W)

Aber ich würde das Konzept für die 80+ Bewertungen ändern. Es sollte auch im 230V Netz getestet werden da net nur Amis NTs kaufen. Ausserdem sollte es individuelle Aufkleber mit diversen Sicherheitsmerkmalen geben, auf denen die genauen Messwerte der 80+ Messung verzeichnet sind, evtl. noch Hinweise auf gute PFC Werte oder geringe Restwelligkeit. Somit kann man dann mit Sicherheit bestimmen, ob ein NT gut ist oder nicht.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (8. Dezember 2010)

Hallo NCphalon

Wir haben leider keinerlei Einfluss auf die Testmethoden von 80+, uns interessiert aber, was ihr über die 80+ Zertifizierung bei Netzteilen denkt, für wie wichtig erachtet ihr sie? Oder könnte man sogar darauf verzichten und stattdessen die Effizienz ohne 80+ Zertifizierung angeben?


----------



## Painkiller (8. Dezember 2010)

Für mich ist die 80+ Zertifizierung schon wichtig. Da mein Rechner sehr lange läuft, oftmals auch Tage ohne Pause, besitze ich ein 80+ Gold-Netzteil. Zum einen wegen der Garantie von 5 Jahren zum anderen wegen der Einsparung bei den Stromkosten. Über das Jahr gesehen, kommt da einiges zusammen.


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich denke mal du meist die Zertifizierung anfürsich.
Letztendlich ist die auch nur ein Aukleber mit jemandem dahinter der die Hand dafür aufhält.
Prinzipiell würde es von daher natürlich auch reichen Angaben über die Effizienz zu machen.
Praktisch wird das aber nicht klappen

Den Leider kommt es dann wieder auf die Ehrlichkeit aller Hersteller an.
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das dann von manchen mit "Individuellen" Testmethoden spielend höchste Effizienzwerte erreicht werden.
Und sobald in diesem Sinne auch nur einer aus der Reihe tanzt wird das ganze sofort undurchsichtig und verkommt zur Farce.
Also klappt es meiner Meinung nach nicht ohne diesen Aufkleber.

Bronze sollte es bei einem Neukauf eigentlich schon sein, für Silber und Gold ist der Aufpreis im Verhältnis zur Einsparmöglichkeit momentan noch zu hoch.
Aber sich nur wegen 80+ ein neues NT zu kaufen lohnt nicht - zumindest nicht wenn das Alte nicht eins für 10€ vom Grabbeltisch war.

Die Ausstattung eines NT sollte imho garnichts mit der 80+Zertifizierung zu tun haben, hier sollte es ausschließlich auf die Effizienz ankommen.
Hier sind andere Gremien gefragt.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Dezember 2010)

> Den Leider kommt es dann wieder auf die Ehrlichkeit aller Hersteller an.
> Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das dann von manchen mit "Individuellen" Testmethoden spielend höchte Effizienzwerte erreicht werden.



Daher gilt bei mir: Ein NT das PCGHW nicht getestet hat, kommt mir nicht ins Haus


----------



## cerbero (8. Dezember 2010)

von den letzten 5 Netzteilen in 4 Jahren war nur eines kein 80+, eben das ist vor einem halben Jahr weggebrutzelt.

Und für mich ist ein "80+ Standard" das minimum, es zeigt dass das Netzteil schon mal etwas durchdachter & hochwertiger ist und nicht nur "puzzeln wir mal was zusammen, hauptsache billig". 
Aktuell hab ich eines mit Silber (war nicht nennenswert teurer) und eines mit Bronze (war zu dem Zeitpunkt gerade verfügbar).

Stellt sich doch mal die andere Frage: Wie teuer ist so eine Zertifizierung für bequiet für ein einzelnes Netzteil ?


----------



## Amigo (8. Dezember 2010)

Worlikon schrieb:


> nun ja
> wenn ich mir ein Markennetzteil von Enermax, Seasonic usw. kaufe, dann erwarte ich im Jahr 2010/2011 einfach eine Effizienz von 90%, *dafür brauch keinen farbigen Aufkleber*, der bei einigen Herstellern auch noch gefaked ist
> bei den o.g. Firmen weiß ich dann normalerweise auch, das der mega wichtige Rest auch stimmt, Spannungsstabilität >niedrige Restwelligkeit >Störimmunität usw. usf.


Doch, genau weil manche Hersteller irgendwas versprechen ist ein einheitliches Siegel eine gute Sache.
Schön dass du den Herstellern dein blindes Vertrauen schenken willst.
Ich erwarte von den Markenherstellern auch nur gute Qualität, aber prüfen lassen ist nie verkehrt. 

Dass 80+ Siegel als unseriös abzustempeln ist auch lächerlich, es muss doch nicht immer der Tüv Rheinland sein? 
Sicher könnten sie ein paar Punkte verbessern, wie 230V Netz, Testmodelle aus der Massenproduktion, aber grundlegend spiegelt es die Qualität des Produktes bzw. die Effizienz sehr gut wieder.


Der Durschschnittsuser kann mit Restwelligkeit, Noise und Ripple Werten bli bla blup wenig anfangen.
Ich wage zu behaupten, den meißten PCGH Usern inkl. mir, fällt es schon relativ schwer die ganzen Werte auseinander zu halten und zu verstehen.
Unsere NT Gurus können da natürlich nur schmunzeln. 

Salopp gesagt:
80+ ist eine sehr gute Sachge, sollte vllt. sogar gesetzlicher Standard werden, so wie Energiesparlampen, aber das wär wieder ein ganz anderes Thema... (bei NTs würde ich das sogar noch eher gutheißen) 

Also in jedem Falle beibehalten!
Hilft den Usern auch recht gut, absolute nixbringer Netzteile grundlegend auszuschließen, wie in den Komments bereits geschrieben.


----------



## poiu (8. Dezember 2010)

80+ ist kein TÜV und es gibt auch keine mir bekannten Repressalien wenn das verkaufte NT nicht mal ansatzwiese das schafft was das getestete geschaft hat.


gibt genug Beispiele 

Power Supplies With Fake 80 Plus Badges | Hardware Secrets

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Understanding-the-80-Plus-Certification/742

lustigerweise werden zb auch NT an 80+ geschickt die extrem kurze Kabel haben um das beste mögliche Ergebnis zu holen, das dass eine Farce ist sollte klar sein!

Oder NT ohne KM werden getestet, aber mit KM verkauft.....

Das einzige das  80+ positiv vorweisen kann ist das durch die 80+ Initiative der Wirkungsgrad ins bewusstsein der käufer gedrängt ist und wir inerhalb kurzer zeiit sehr effektive NTs bekommen haben. 

Aber auf das ogo selbst alleine würde ich keinesfalls vertrauen, ist in dem fall genau das geiche wie beim Blauen ENgel & Co


----------



## Philipus II (8. Dezember 2010)

Ein 80plus Netzteil, das die geforderten Werte nicht schafft, ist eine mangelhafte Sache im Sinne des §434 BGB. Deutschen Käufern stehen daher ihre ganz normalen Rechte des Käufers bei Mängeln zu.
Realistisch gesehen wird die Nachbesserung scheitern, daher kann man wohl vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten.
Geprellte Käufer können also ihre Gurken zurückgeben. Euer Ansprechpartner ist der Händler.

Für mich persönlich wäre statt 80 Plus auch eine verbindliche Herstellerangabe akzeptabel. Ich bezweifle aber, dass es für euch Hersteller ein Vorteil wäre. Die Werbewirkung im Massenmarkt dürfte wohl beachtlich sein.

Übrigens: Ich persönlich bin mit 80 plus Bronze bis etwa 600W zufrieden. Erst darüber würde ich den Goldvorteil wirklich honorieren.
Natürlich ist mehr Effizienz immer besser, also wenn was abfällt, nehme ichs schon gerne mit, aber wirklich wichtig ists mir nicht.
Effizienzsteigerungen wünsche ich mir eher im Bereich 10-20% Last.


----------



## NCphalon (9. Dezember 2010)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Hallo NCphalon
> 
> Wir haben leider keinerlei Einfluss auf die Testmethoden von 80+, uns interessiert aber, was ihr über die 80+ Zertifizierung bei Netzteilen denkt, für wie wichtig erachtet ihr sie? Oder könnte man sogar darauf verzichten und stattdessen die Effizienz ohne 80+ Zertifizierung angeben?



Ja dass ihr da nix mit zu tun habt is mir schon klar, ich wollte nur mal verlauten lassen was 80+ bräuchte um von mir als vernünftig empfunden zu werden.

Aber ihr könntet euch doch mal für en 80+ Projekt im 230VAC-Raum stark machen, vllt würden sich dem weitere Hersteller anschließen. Immerhin kommen dann höhere und werbewirksamere Ergebnisse raus


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (14. Dezember 2010)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

Ich hätte da aber noch eine Frage:
Wie seht ihr die Notwendigkeit einer 80+ Zertifizierung bei preiswerteren Netzteilen?
Ist es notwendig, hier auch 80+ taugliche Geräte anzubieten? Wenn ja, welchen Level sollten sie haben?


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Dezember 2010)

Wo auf dem preislichen Weg nach unten fängt für dich preiswert an?
Bededeutet Preiswert billig?
Ist Preiswert gleichzusetzen mit wenig Ausgangsleistung?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (14. Dezember 2010)

Sehr guter Einwand.

Ich sprach von Preiswerten Geräten, die im Bereich unserer Pure Power Serie angesiedelt sind.


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Dezember 2010)

Grundsätzlich sehe ich das 80+ für das Gros der Leute als Qualitätsmerkmal mit dem man beim Kauf mehr oder weniger auf der sicheren Seite ist.
Von daher ist es im Endkundenmarkt eigentlich eine Notwendigkeit auf 80+ xxx zu setzen.

Natürlich braucht man in einem Rechner der fünf Stunden im Monat läuft kein Silber NT, ja sogar 80+ ist nicht nötig.
Aber es muss halt Qualitativ ein Mindestmaß gewahrt werden damit einem der ganze Kram nicht um die Ohren fliegt.
Wenn das gewährleistet ist und eine Möglichkeit besteht dem Kunden das rüber zu bringen.....


----------



## BigBubby (14. Dezember 2010)

80+ sollte auf jeden Fall sein. Aber silber oder gold ist nicht nötig.


----------



## KaitoKid (14. Dezember 2010)

ich finde gold richtig^^
mein nächstes netzteil wird 80+ GOLD haben


----------



## cerbero (16. Dezember 2010)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Ist es notwendig, hier auch 80+ taugliche Geräte anzubieten? Wenn ja, welchen Level sollten sie haben?



Meiner Meinung nach Ja. Für den Bereich reicht aber auch ein "einfaches" 80Plus aus.

Wenn ein 250 bis 300w-Netzteil mit Gold preislich nicht zu sehr nach oben auswandert (ich nehm als Schätzzahl <20% Aufschlag zum 80+) würd ich das aber sicherlich mehr als einmal empfehlen und selber verbauen.)


----------

